# Honda HS621 - is it worth it?



## brianl

Hi All,

I'm a newbie in this forum and hoping that you guys can help me out.

I'm shopping for a single stage snow blower and many folks out there say that nothing beats a Honda. I'm in an agreement with that and so looked around for Honda Single Stage snowblowers. New ones (HS720) are kinda out of reach for my budget. I saw in Craigslist, someone selling HS621 in "excellent" condition (according to posting) for about $500. I know that it is kinda high side, but I'm in Canada and the new Honda Snowblowers (hs720) is selling for $750 (and that's on sale). Question is, is HS621 worth it for $500 assuming that there's nothing around my area that is selling a used Honda Snowblower? Is there anything I should be checking with the craigslisted HS621 before purchasing?

Thanks


----------



## FLSTN

The old Japan made HS621 single stage blower vs the USA made HS520 or newest HS720 (Basically same blower with 2 H P more).
HS621 is what most S B forum members get as their single stage blower. The HS520/720 models just don't compare... take all three blowers apart and look at the parts... It's not even close !
Bottom line, if Honda doesn't make what you want new in Japan, buy the older Japan made version or comparable and recondition it if needed.

500.00 for a 621 ? It depends on condition... rust, need auger rubbers, scraper blade and belt, tune up ?


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

brianl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm a newbie in this forum and hoping that you guys can help me out.
> 
> I'm shopping for a single stage snow blower and many folks out there say that nothing beats a Honda. I'm in an agreement with that and so looked around for Honda Single Stage snowblowers. New ones (HS720) are kinda out of reach for my budget. I saw in Craigslist, someone selling HS621 in "excellent" condition (according to posting) for about $500. I know that it is kinda high side, but I'm in Canada and the new Honda Snowblowers (hs720) is selling for $750 (and that's on sale). Question is, is HS621 worth it for $500 assuming that there's nothing around my area that is selling a used Honda Snowblower? Is there anything I should be checking with the craigslisted HS621 before purchasing?
> 
> Thanks


i would say thats on the high side. mint condition ones around me go for around $300. 

what you should check make sure the eye is still intact going down the left side of the handle so that the your not melting your auger engagement that will pop up right into the exhaust exit and melt. 

also for that price it needs to have a new scraper and paddles with no gap in clearance with the paddles and the ground.

also make sure there isnt a rust problem with the auger they break when they get too rusted but with what your looking at it should be mint condition. 

as far as the engine clean oil and i would make sure it starts on the first pull all honda's do that are maintained. if it doesnt something is wrong


----------



## 10953

1st post. welcome to the forum man


----------



## brianl

Thanks 87 powershift 

Thanks for the snowblower info FLSTN, Snowbelt Subie  I'll do a physical inspection on it.

According to the owner, he purchased from a local retailer new 8 yrs ago for about $950 out of desperation. He doesn't leave fuel in tank and removes spark plug before storage. Also he used it max 30 times max (most of it during 2010 snow storm). This is all according to the seller. So, it sounds like the blower is in mint condition and the pics do show it.

I understand that $500 is on the high side and in the West Coast, we don't get too much snow (not like in the East), but Honda snow blowers used (if I can find one here) and new are not cheap. I have a Honda generator, a pressure washer with GX engine, a trimmer with Honda engine and I love them all. Easy start.


----------



## YSHSfan

$500 Canadian seem fair to me for an 8 year old HS621 in excellent condition.
In US, I believe they stopped being sold in the early 2000.
Remember our forum member that traveled from Long Island to Canada to get a 'demo', 'display' or 'lightly used' HS621 at a Dealer....?

HS621 are know by many as _the best single stage snowblower Honda ever made_. They are know as 'little tanks' by some owners.

Their weakest point is the auger, make sure it is sound and check that the auger housing sides have not being ground down.


----------



## brianl

Hi YSHSfan, it's actually $500 USD. I just thought the majority of the readers here are from US  The actual seller's price is $650 Cdn. I wanted to negotiate the price, but within an hour of posting, people are lining up trying to get their hands on it (so say the seller  )


----------



## brianl

Other than using my eyes to inspect the auger, is there any other way to test the auger? thanks


----------



## brianl

I've attached pics from the seller... Looks mint condition


----------



## brianl

lol  that images looks super small. sorry about it. Got those pics from craigslist. I'll see if I can a bigger ones


----------



## brianl

k... let's try again...


----------



## 43128

definitely not mint, clearly been stored outside. i would say 250-300 max


----------



## brianl

Thanks 43128 for your input. Can you tell me which part of it shows sign of outside storage? Or if you can see any potential problematic areas? Thanks


----------



## buffettck

Snowbelt_subie said:


> i would make sure it starts on the first pull all honda's do that are maintained. if it doesnt something is wrong


Not always. If I run the carb/lines dry with the fuel shutoff on my HS720, it will take 2-3 pulls to start and it's basically brand new. Didn't even put the first 5 hours on it last season. :wink2:


----------



## 43128

you can tell the plastic has a white chalky look to it


----------



## buffettck

43128 said:


> you can tell the plastic has a white chalky look to it


The whole control panel has a faded, worn look to it. And, that engine ignition switch is extremely faded, which suggests sun exposure. The weird thing is the red plastic of the main body doesn't look faded hardly at all.


----------



## brianl

43128, buffettck, Yea... I do notice that the control panel is faded but the plastic body looks pretty good. Maybe the seller replaced the body cover? Also, definitely, at least with my honda machines, the number of pulls to get them started does not go beyond 3 pulls (most cases 1 to 2 pulls). 
I'll definitely pay really close attention before buying it. As many of you mentioned that $650 Cdn is a very high price for a used HS621, but it is built like a "tank". Also, I noticed that spare parts are easily available online (except for the Auger assembly). I'm probably going to go for it since it's hard to get a cheaper excellent condition Honda snowblower over here.
Thank you all for your input. Please feel free to continue posting. I still have until tomorrow to decide to go ahead or not with the transaction.


----------



## YSHSfan

I agree with the lightly faded paint on it.
A good thing that I see is no paint chips inside the chute (usually an indication of light use).
What I do NOT like is the wear on the wheels, they look 'bald'. I would not expect them to be that worn on a 'mint' snowblower, also looking at the pictures seems like it is in need of new paddles.



















This is a new HS621, make a comparison


----------



## YSHSfan

An interesting point that I found on another thread is that when the HS621 where still available new in Canada they retailed for $500 more than an HS720, so they definitely have a higher value up in Canada then here in US.

For the OP, it is a hard spot to be at when you have no other choices in your area for an HS621. I won't blame you for getting it (I own a few of them :grin.

:blowerhug::snow48:


----------



## buffettck

YSHSfan said:


> also looking at the pictures seems like it is in need of new paddles.


I noticed that, too. The top center paddle looks like it actually has chunks missing out of the edge.


----------



## orangputeh

if i had a dollar for every "mint" blower that had "low hours" , "hardly used" , "people are lined up "etc. I'd be buying a brand new one. haha

did this seller say why he was selling?

for a little more you can buy brand new. if you can get low interest financing, I'd buy NEW. do you get enough snow to need this? 

this blower looks like 200-250 USD to me but I would have to look at it in person to be sure . I think some of the more knowledgeable members have pointed out some flaws just from the pics.


----------



## FLSTN

The black paint on the handle bar and elsewhere is all sun faded. I have seen this before in blowers that were stored outside. The red plastic parts do not seem to fad tho.
One more big thing to consider, the weak link with 621's is the metal auger, they break. Honda updated them by adding/welding on metal collars where they were breaking. Can't tell by your pics if this is an improved auger model.
Here in USA, 621's are everywhere. I would pass on this 621 as it's not in that good of shape. I also see some wear on bottom of auger housing. If you don't need it right away, keep looking/shopping. Maybe eBay?

Good luck.


----------



## 43128

i would pass and keep on looking. its decent but definitely not worth 500


----------



## YSHSfan

orangputeh said:


> for a little more you can buy brand new. if you can get low interest financing, I'd buy NEW. do you get enough snow to need this?
> 
> this blower looks like 200-250 USD to me


Since like 3 or 4 years ago you CAN NOT buy a new Honda HS621 (unless you get lucky and find a brand new left over unit somewhere).

Generally speaking I've noticed Honda and Yamaha snowblowers have a higher value in Canada compared to US.

Yes, for how it looks it is not mint, and seems to have far more used then advertised, overpriced yes.

I wonder how much shipping will be to get one from here (US) into Canada.

I've seen a few true mint HS621 for ~$400 in the past


----------



## brianl

Hi All, thank you for all your input. They are all very valuable insights on what to look for in a used blower. I did physically went to the seller's location and took a look at the blower. I'm not sure why the pics turned out looking old and faded (maybe is the lighting), but seeing the actual blower, I was blown away how new it look. I couldn't find any rust spots. There are a few scratches in the paddle housing but not a **** alot. Lots of life left on the rubber paddles. The black cover where the controls are, look new. There are a couple of scratches on the side of the red cover. There are still lots of threads on the tires. He said he's selling because he has the HS35 and is a lot portable than hs621. He doesn't have the room to keep the hs621 since is seldom used. He used it for 2 seasons 2010 (when he bought it new and with the major snow storm) and last season. It was kept in garage in between. With the looks of the snow blower condition, I don't see a reason not to believe him. Also, the last time he used the blower was last March and tonight was the first time he started it. It started on first pull. Amazing piece of machinery. The seller said that he put in new oil, but I'm thinking of draining and putting in synthetic. 

I know you guys will hate me, but I did end up buying it. I did get him to reduce to 450 USD, though. I can't let this opportunity pass by 

Thank you all again for your input. Now, I just want it to snow


----------



## YSHSfan

brianl said:


> Hi All, thank you for all your input. They are all very valuable insights on what to look for in a used blower. I did physically went to the seller's location and took a look at the blower. I'm not sure why the pics turned out looking old and faded (maybe is the lighting), but seeing the actual blower, I was blown away how new it look. I couldn't find any rust spots. There are a few scratches in the paddle housing but not a **** alot. Lots of life left on the rubber paddles. The black cover where the controls are, look new. There are a couple of scratches on the side of the red cover. There are still lots of threads on the tires. He said he's selling because he has the HS35 and is a lot portable than hs621. He doesn't have the room to keep the hs621 since is seldom used. He used it for 2 seasons 2010 (when he bought it new and with the major snow storm) and last season. It was kept in garage in between. With the looks of the snow blower condition, I don't see a reason not to believe him. Also, the last time he used the blower was last March and tonight was the first time he started it. It started on first pull. Amazing piece of machinery. The seller said that he put in new oil, but I'm thinking of draining and putting in synthetic.
> 
> I know you guys will hate me, but I did end up buying it. I did get him to reduce to 450 USD, though. I can't let this opportunity pass by
> 
> Thank you all again for your input. Now, I just want it to snow


Congrats on your 'new to you' HS621....!!!
If you are happy with your purchase, it is all what matters.
Some times picture do NOT make justice to a product.
I will check the HS621 Service Manual for the auger paddles as I believe they should have about 16mm or 5/8" as minimum distance from the metal to the edge of the rubber paddles, if less they need to be replaced, you may want to check the belt as well....

:blowerhug::snow48:


----------



## NJHonda

I agree with the consensis it was outside and def not mint. Id go no more then $375. THIS is mint.


----------



## 43128

brianl said:


> Hi All, thank you for all your input. They are all very valuable insights on what to look for in a used blower. I did physically went to the seller's location and took a look at the blower. I'm not sure why the pics turned out looking old and faded (maybe is the lighting), but seeing the actual blower, I was blown away how new it look. I couldn't find any rust spots. There are a few scratches in the paddle housing but not a **** alot. Lots of life left on the rubber paddles. The black cover where the controls are, look new. There are a couple of scratches on the side of the red cover. There are still lots of threads on the tires. He said he's selling because he has the HS35 and is a lot portable than hs621. He doesn't have the room to keep the hs621 since is seldom used. He used it for 2 seasons 2010 (when he bought it new and with the major snow storm) and last season. It was kept in garage in between. With the looks of the snow blower condition, I don't see a reason not to believe him. Also, the last time he used the blower was last March and tonight was the first time he started it. It started on first pull. Amazing piece of machinery. The seller said that he put in new oil, but I'm thinking of draining and putting in synthetic.
> 
> I know you guys will hate me, but I did end up buying it. I did get him to reduce to 450 USD, though. I can't let this opportunity pass by
> 
> Thank you all again for your input. Now, I just want it to snow


whatever, not my money to waste


----------



## orangputeh

brianl said:


> Hi All, thank you for all your input. They are all very valuable insights on what to look for in a used blower. I did physically went to the seller's location and took a look at the blower. I'm not sure why the pics turned out looking old and faded (maybe is the lighting), but seeing the actual blower, I was blown away how new it look. I couldn't find any rust spots. There are a few scratches in the paddle housing but not a **** alot. Lots of life left on the rubber paddles. The black cover where the controls are, look new. There are a couple of scratches on the side of the red cover. There are still lots of threads on the tires. He said he's selling because he has the HS35 and is a lot portable than hs621. He doesn't have the room to keep the hs621 since is seldom used. He used it for 2 seasons 2010 (when he bought it new and with the major snow storm) and last season. It was kept in garage in between. With the looks of the snow blower condition, I don't see a reason not to believe him. Also, the last time he used the blower was last March and tonight was the first time he started it. It started on first pull. Amazing piece of machinery. The seller said that he put in new oil, but I'm thinking of draining and putting in synthetic.
> 
> I know you guys will hate me, but I did end up buying it. I did get him to reduce to 450 USD, though. I can't let this opportunity pass by
> 
> Thank you all again for your input. Now, I just want it to snow


congrats. hope it lasts 50 years for you. and it should if you take care of it and it looks like you are the kind of person that will.


----------



## CalgaryPT

Just my 2 cents worth on the newer Honda single stage blowers. I have a HS520 and I love it. They replaced it with a larger model but I've had people offer me more money than mine is worth because of its smaller size. It's great for small drive ways and tight spaces. Ideally if you can afford it a single stage and a 2 stage are a great combo.

But If I had to choose up here in Calgary, I'd pick a single stage as it addresses 90% of our snow. You have to assess the type and quality of snow for your area, as well as your physical condition, type of surface it will be used on, who other than use may use it, and a few other things.

Lastly, consider how long you will operate at a time. Last year I did 12 properties at once with a single stage and my arms were in pain and shaking for days. A tracked or wheeled 2 stage won't do this, but also won't leave as a clean a sideway or driveway. 

Best of luck if you haven't already pulled the trigger. Ask questions here if you need to.

- Peter


----------



## evident

NJHonda said:


> I agree with the consensis it was outside and def not mint. Id go no more then $375. THIS is mint.


this.... this is ... beautiful


----------



## NJHonda

evident said:


> this.... this is ... beautiful


Thanks bud. It runs like a dream too


----------



## FullThrottle

Very Nice-- Mint condition for sure.



NJHonda said:


> I agree with the consensis it was outside and def not mint. Id go no more then $375. THIS is mint.


----------

